# Caad 9 vs Caad 10



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

How do those two compare? My buddy just called me, that one of his costumers returned Caad 9 that was practicly not ridden, guy end up not loking road biking and wanted to trade for a mountain bike. The shop wants to get ride off the bike ASAP, at cost minus 25%, since my body is their senior pro mechanic (been with the shop for over 20 years) he said he will take the bike completely apart and inspect make sure everything is kosher. at the price I can't refuse plus that Handmade in USA is priceless for me. This will be my first road bike, I come from mountain bike, this season I been riding my hardtial gone street and start appreciating the ability to ride at any time I feel like so I want road bike in my arsenal. How do those two compare? I will be taking the bike on our usual road trip over 30 miles to see how I like it. Thanks.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

take the 9.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> take the 9.


What he said.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> take the 9.


I am no doubt but I would like to know what the differences are. lol


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

A CAAD9 minus 25% of cost...are you kidding!!?? Get it!!


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a fallow up question, what is the widest tire I can put on the CAAD 9? Thanks.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

snajper69 said:


> Just a fallow up question, what is the widest tire I can put on the CAAD 9? Thanks.


A 25mm x 700c tire will fit a CAAD 9. That's about the limit, though.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> A 25mm x 700c tire will fit a CAAD 9. That's about the limit, though.


Thanks, I am sure my ass wont be happy about it but I will get used to it with time .


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> A 25mm x 700c tire will fit a CAAD 9. That's about the limit, though.


I can fit a relatively skinny (26/27) labeled 28mm tire in my 9. 
Conti gp 4 season.
Can fit a true 28 if you go with a wider rim like hed or A23.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

mmcycle10 said:


> A CAAD9 minus 25% of cost...are you kidding!!?? Get it!!


Thanks I will get it I want the frame set. I know it sounds like a good deal but it has lower level components than I was willing to get. I was hopping that I wont be going the same route as with all my MTB, buy for the frame and than upgrade. Oh well it's not like I don't enjoy upgrading lol. 

He just called me last night the bike is ready, and I can come down any time I want it and take it home for few days and see how I like it. Here we go.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Any CAAD9 at cost -25% is a great deal! 

I've owned a CAAD9 and I loved it. I sold it about 1½ years ago and I still regret selling it even though I've bought a 2011 SuperSix. Never sell your first road bike


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

snajper69 said:


> Thanks I will get it I want the frame set. I know it sounds like a good deal but it has lower level components than I was willing to get. I was hopping that I wont be going the same route as with all my MTB, buy for the frame and than upgrade. Oh well it's not like I don't enjoy upgrading lol.
> 
> He just called me last night the bike is ready, and I can come down any time I want it and take it home for few days and see how I like it. Here we go.


Well, go for new wheels, then look for some deals on 2010 groups. Then ride the piss out of it.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I decided to go size up, so CAAD 9 is out of the questions. I loved the way that bike felt it was solid, absorbed bump great no complains. I though the Aluminium fram should be hursh? But to me it was smooth, actually way too smooth lol. The good thing is that our riding budy decided to size down, and might be picking up the CAAD 9. For me I am thinking of picking up Caad 10 3 now. I don't know why but the CAAD 10 felt better, both felt good. But the 10 felt just perfect, it was hard to explain buth both me and my other friend observed the same thing, and though that CAAD 10 was just a better bike, any one owned both and can comment? My buddy that works at the shop is trying to work with the owner to get me 15% discount on the CAAD 10 since this is third bike I bought from them this year (my new and my wifes MTB, and now a road bike). If he calls me today and tels me the owner approved his request I will be riding on the CAAD 10 tomorrow cant wait.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeahhhhhh CAAD 10 3 it is. Owner gave me the deal with out any complaints. They are prepping my bike for a maiden journey . We are going on 30 mile ride tomorrow so it will be a very good learning experience . Very happy about my new purchase.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

CAAD 9 = Made in USA
CAAD 10 = Made in China


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hooben said:


> CAAD 9 = Made in USA
> CAAD 10 = Made in China


Caad 9 = Made in USA
Caad 10 = Made in China
My Ass made in Poland no problemo, I am all pro diversification lol .

I rather ride Made in China bike that fits just right, than Made in USA that dose not fit and will be sitting and collecting dust in my garage.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Made in Taiwan.


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

Hooben said:


> CAAD 9 = Made in USA
> CAAD 10 = Made in China


Your braindead, there made in tiwan, and could beat price and match performance of ANY US made bike. CAAD 10's are by far the best alu bikes made.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

High-Roller said:


> Your braindead, there made in tiwan, and could beat price and match performance of ANY US made bike. CAAD 10's are by far the best alu bikes made.


I just know I got Caad 10, the bikes were very close, high quality finish on both. I liked the idea of Caad 9 being build in the USA, it had high sentimental value for me, if it would fit I would be riding it today. In the end it was too small, one of my riding buddies picked it up for the same deal, I end up with Caad 10 and Ultegra group set, for me that was best decision I ever made. Caad 10 quality is top notch, and it dose justice to Cannondale tradition of producing quality products. On top of it Caad 10 is fine riding machine. One of my other riding buddies wanted a Carbon bike, when he was testing his carbon he hoped on my Caad 10 and took it for a spin, he came back and bought Caad 10, he was shocked, how well the bike rode, and he could not justify carbon in the end, he decided to go with Alu and higher level group set. Let me just add one thing this is a guy that said that if he will get a new bike it needs to be carbon, because carbon is the next it. He is happy about his decision, we keep laughing at him that he was so close minded at the beginning, and he was thankful for us being so pig headed about aluminum bikes. lol On top of it I went with CAAD 10 based on recommendation of my shop master mechanic, a guy with over 30 years of experience, I guy that spend many years training at Cannondale, and testing their bikes, the guy that pushed his shop into becoming Cannondale dealer again after its shady practice after the first bankruptcy, a guy that rode, and owned bikes I could only dream about. And a guy that has about 5 cannondale made in the USA bikes for his son that is hardly 3 months lol hahahahaha. Even this guys said that Caad 10 is just a better product, the only reason he goes with Caad 9 is the sentimental value. Keep in mind we are from connecticut so Cannondale is in our blood , and the sentimental value is huge, and we would not be riding Caad 10 unless it would a trully better product. And it is. 


So:

Caad 9 = great product, good sentimental value

Caad 10 = even better product, and builds on the tradition of its predecessor btw Tawain is no third word country, they do know how to weld and been doing it for many years for many manufacturers, they have solid track record of quality product, that you can't deny. By moving it's production to Asia, Cannondale has a chance on staing competitive, it's the nature of the business.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hooben said:


> CAAD 9 = Made in USA
> CAAD 10 = Made in China



wow!!! too easy !!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Caad 9 = great product, good sentimental value

Caad 10 = even better product, and builds on the tradition of its predecessor btw Tawain is no third word country, they do know how to weld and been doing it for many years for many manufacturers, they have solid track record of quality product, that you can't deny. By moving it's production to Asia, Cannondale has a chance on staing competitive, it's the nature of the business.[/QUOTE]

Well said but Cannondale moved production to Far East is not just staying competitive but all about greedy & simply profit.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

CannonDorel lost many experienced, cycling purists who seek high innovation and screaming good value. The company today is still high innovation(thanks to retaining many Cannondale engineers)....but comes at crazy, high cost too. In fact, their low end stuff has such lousy component groups...it only tells me all they care about is cookie cutter* profit* now.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

The CAAD10 is an amazing value. I am surprised they even produced it. I guarantee that it is eating into their own carbon frame sales (and everyone else's, which may be the strategy). For $1700, you can get a 10-4, which is a highly respected racing bike in any circle. The group is as good as anything else out there. Most companies only offer a carbon frame in the league of that bike.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> CannonDorel lost many experienced, cycling purists who seek high innovation and screaming good value. The company today is still high innovation(thanks to retaining many Cannondale engineers)....but comes at crazy, high cost too. In fact, their low end stuff has such lousy component groups...it only tells me all they care about is cookie cutter* profit* now.


Maybe that's why they went bell up, at the end of the day you need to make money. I still think my Caad 10 with Ultegra group set at under 2k is a great value.


----------



## dfarnquist (Jul 6, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> take the 9.


I agree!


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

zamboni said:


> btw Tawain is no third word country, they do know how to weld and been doing it for many years for many manufacturers, they have solid track record of quality product, that you can't deny. By moving it's production to Asia, Cannondale has a chance on staing competitive, it's the nature of the business.



And you can further state that China is definitely no third world country, but rather the new world superpower that is about to your United States in the back seat... actually the US is doing that to themselves.


----------



## KYAllez (Jul 12, 2011)

I for one, am pretty tired of persons just tolerating or encouraging overseas manufacturing of products just so they can save a few pennies or dollars. I just bought a CAAD9 5 for $1050 from my LBS. Made in USA was a huge concern for me-- because I live in the USA and want my neighbors in Pennsylvania, Colorado, California, Maine, etc. to be employed and be able to purchase the products that my company produces. Given that you can buy an aluminum frameset for around $150-250, I ask how much need there was to really move production overseas. The difference is probably less than $50 dollars per bike MSRP with the real difference probably being less than that.

I do appreciate that the CAAD10 is a better bike. Being made in Taiwan would not prevent me from buying it, but adding $50 to $100 to the bike in order for it to be made in USA would be a definite plus for me and I would be glad to pay the additional amount to increase employment in the US. Sorry about the rant, but cheaper is not always better. And yes, Made in USA does not necessarily mean that it is inherently a better product, but it does mean that a neighbor can afford a house and hopefully a nice bike of her/his own.


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

Unions are to blame for killing jobs. Manufacturers move their productions oversea because of that. We can't blame anyone but ourselves. Years ago I worked for a construction firm and we bought tons and tons of steel from a fabricator in Korea and had the product shipped to us. I didn't understand why at the time that the company would not purchase the steel here in the states. Well, I soon found out that the company saved quarter of a million dollars buying from oversea than to have the steel fabricated in the US due to high unionized labor cost.

"Made in USA" used to mean quality and pride but I am not sure if we can say the same today.


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

It really saddens me that I can't support US jobs by buying Cannondale, but hsj has a point. During one period of economic turmoil, I remember some US car manufacturer employees were getting paid full salary to sit at home or in a break room, because union contract stated they had to get paid even though their job had been phased out


----------



## KYAllez (Jul 12, 2011)

You can't be serious to think that unions killed jobs. Companies negotiate agreements with unions just like they negotiate agreements with suppliers.

Consumer attitudes kill jobs. If people are only willing to buy the cheapest product regardless of where it is produced, then jobs will always move to the lowest wage area for production. It's a vicious cycle. I for one am willing to pay somewhat more for a product to support my LBS or for a product manufactured in the US rather than buying the lowest price product off the web. I was willing to pay a little more to buy a bike (whose frame at least) was produced in the US. Fortunately for me, I got to support my LBS without paying a huge premium.


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

What bike companies still produce in the US other than medium sized custom builders?


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

KYAllez said:


> You can't be serious to think that unions killed jobs. Companies negotiate agreements with unions just like they negotiate agreements with suppliers.
> 
> Consumer attitudes kill jobs. If people are only willing to buy the cheapest product regardless of where it is produced, then jobs will always move to the lowest wage area for production. It's a vicious cycle. I for one am willing to pay somewhat more for a product to support my LBS or for a product manufactured in the US rather than buying the lowest price product off the web. I was willing to pay a little more to buy a bike (whose frame at least) was produced in the US. Fortunately for me, I got to support my LBS without paying a huge premium.


Some people struggle to pay for basic essential things in life. Therefore, it's sometimes hard to expect everyone to have the "correct" attitudes by paying slightly more for US made products.

I wasn't joking when I said unions kill jobs. You can argue all you want but it's the ugly truth that no one wants to recognize.

Btw, we've highjacked the thread and went totally off topic. We shall take this discussion to the lounge instead.


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

BS87 said:


> What bike companies still produce in the US other than medium sized custom builders?


I think bike companies are still producing their top-of-the-line bikes in the states. Perhaps those bikes that are priced upward of $5k? Just my guess ...


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

KYAllez said:


> You can't be serious to think that unions killed jobs. Companies negotiate agreements with unions just like they negotiate agreements with suppliers


I really don't know of many companies that welcome unions... More like unions hold companies hostage and coherce workes into joining. Unions = the parasite within.


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

41ants said:


> i really don't know of many companies that welcome unions... More like unions hold companies hostage and coherce workes into joining. Unions = the parasite within.


+100 =)


----------



## Wilesthing (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm too new to create my own thread but thought this might be a good place to ask...

I'm shopping for my first bike and was looking at CAAD10. Was in the LBS today and spotted a CAAD9 in my size. Combination of Rival and Force equipment. Price is reduced from 1699 to 1415 (20%). This seems like a good deal. Is there any reason to be hesitant or concerned? Was the jump to CAAD10 dramatic enough to stick with it? I went into the shop planning to look at the CAAD10 with 105 group.

Thank in advance for any thoughts, and sorry if the question is misplaced or out of line.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Wilesthing said:


> Hi, I'm too new to create my own thread but thought this might be a good place to ask...
> 
> I'm shopping for my first bike and was looking at CAAD10. Was in the LBS today and spotted a CAAD9 in my size. Combination of Rival and Force equipment. Price is reduced from 1699 to 1415 (20%). This seems like a good deal. Is there any reason to be hesitant or concerned? Was the jump to CAAD10 dramatic enough to stick with it? I went into the shop planning to look at the CAAD10 with 105 group.
> 
> Thank in advance for any thoughts, and sorry if the question is misplaced or out of line.


Sounds like its a 9 4. Take it. Its your first bike, enjoy it and the discount.


----------



## Wilesthing (Jul 26, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> Sounds like its a 9 4. Take it. Its your first bike, enjoy it and the discount.


Thanks SS. I liked it and I'm sure I'd get used to SRAM quickly, being my first bike.

Now I just have to figure out how to negotiate with the wife.


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

Wilesthing said:


> Hi, I'm too new to create my own thread but thought this might be a good place to ask...
> 
> I'm shopping for my first bike and was looking at CAAD10. Was in the LBS today and spotted a CAAD9 in my size. Combination of Rival and Force equipment. Price is reduced from 1699 to 1415 (20%). This seems like a good deal. Is there any reason to be hesitant or concerned? Was the jump to CAAD10 dramatic enough to stick with it? I went into the shop planning to look at the CAAD10 with 105 group.
> 
> Thank in advance for any thoughts, and sorry if the question is misplaced or out of line.


Not sure where you are but I just bought a 2011 caad10-4 and a 2011 women's synapse carbon 6 (both have the same MSRP) for $3100 OTD. The LBS is in Brooklyn, NY.


----------

